# Scag mower won't start - fuel?



## terrapin05 (Mar 24, 2017)

Got some bad gas in my scag. Cleaned tanks, carb and lines, got running, made a few laps, put in garage and let idle for 10 minutes or so. Two days later, won't start. Rechecked fuel supply and cleaned out again and got started, but the carb ring gasket was not in properly and was leaking gas. Turned off mower, got gasket and carb back right and now won't fire up. Hoping something simple like a flood issue but wondering why it won't fire up and why it seems to have a gas supply problem. Thanks for any help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

which engine is on your Scag, brand and model?


----------

